# Online Cubing Comp (January 2022)



## JJJAY (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi, The number of WCA comps have reduced a lot and we all want comps.

It is best to take a video of your solves and upload them

Please join the next comp, 1st February to 28th February thru: https://forms.gle/bTxXgt1Bf5ffJHwy9

Results:

 = Video verified
 = Video is too suspicious

For the next comp, I am going to require video, as I got 2, 3, 4-second submissions without video proof. Just for this time, I'm going to let the ones above 6.5 go in, as below 6.5 is already like… Feliks or Max Park speed

GREAT JOB TO THE TOP 10!!!

3x3 average of 3:
9.52 = V Sundararajan (ZZ and CFOP user, method neutral) 
12.04 = Gerard Mcginley 
13.47 = Ben 
16.33 = Kael Hitchcock 
18.19 = Thế Hưng Trương
21.53 = Callum Eade 
32.66 = Josh Lam Zhi Kai
34.77 - Farah Aisyati 
36.81 = Ultimatecuber0814 (Sub to his YouTube Channel) 
38.43 = Matin Jacobs 

38.64 = Neve Oconnel (Petrus user) 
39.21 = Travonce Megan 
39.23 = Henwri Namn 
40.12 = Davie 
41.23 = Speedi Boy (I know this is not your real name) 
42.43 = Johnathan Lo (Petrus guy) 
43.53 = Broccoli (Another unreal name, but kind of funny) 
43.98 = Carrot Man (What’s with all the vegetable names) 
44.32 = Ivan Mužík 
45.53 = Zhen Kai 
45.92 = Sanny Chen (Learning CFOP) 
46.34 = Asuncion Ibañez 
47.43 = Marilou Kowalski 
48.33 = Carmelo Marcini 
48.31 = Любовь Некрасова 
49.32 = Logan (Just started) 
51.84 = Nola (Beginner) 
59.23 = Nene 
1.21.33 = I am sus (Nice name) 
1.24.45 = Zan 
1.34.23 = Феодосія Ткаченко 

Requested Events:
Skewb = 2
2x2 = 4
Square-1 = 3
4x4 = 1
2x2 OH = 5

Events added to next comp (February 2022 )
2x2 ao5, I think many people like this event so I added it
Skewb ao2, Fun event, I’ll add it
Square-1 ao2, Square-1 can be fun
4x4, I am only going to do 1 solve for this because it can be long sometimes
2x2 OH ao2, SO MANY people requested for it


For some people with unreal times, I have contacted/blocked them from my comps, you know who you are.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

JJJAY said:


> Hi, The number of WCA comps have reduced dramatically and we all want comps.
> 
> Rules: if you are averaging around 20 seconds, it is best to take a video of your solves and upload them as you might have a chance on the podium.
> 
> ...


Um, where are the scrambles?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 29, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Um, where are the scrambles?


Yeah I'm also interested in this but I'm not sure how this whole thing works.


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 30, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Um, where are the scrambles?


I will give out 3 scrambles in the formes


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 30, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Yeah I'm also interested in this but I'm not sure how this whole thing works.


Just follow the scramble, start the timer, solve and see your time, then input it into the form, or you can take a video, see your time, upload BOTH your TIME and VIDEO

Edit: forgot to put the link of the form


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm DONE!!!


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 30, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I'm DONE!!!


Thanks for joining, your video is clear and your submission has been accepted too


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm not going to join this, because it isn't really a competition. Some people could get lucky scrambles and get better than average times, and some could get worse. It isn't really about trustworthiness, all scrambles are not the same or close to it.


----------



## JJJAY (Dec 30, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I'm not going to join this, because it isn't really a competition. Some people could get lucky scrambles and get better than average times, and some could get worse. It isn't really about trustworthiness, all scrambles are not the same or close to it.


hi, the scrambles are no longer "scramble by yourself" now, the scrambles are provided and competitors must follow the scrambles


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi, can anyone help me get more people to know about this comp so that we can have more submissions? that would help a lot


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 2, 2022)

can you make it so I don't have to join with my gmail? Want to remain anonymous.


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 2, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> can you make it so I don't have to join with my gmail? Want to remain anonymous.


ok, i will try


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 2, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> can you make it so I don't have to join with my gmail? Want to remain anonymous.


ok done, emails are not collected now, 

https://forms.gle/Qa7BELo8zGqvTyKK7 

btw can you also help me get more people to join the comp

thanks


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jan 2, 2022)

Square1. NOW.


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 2, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> Square1. NOW.


it will be on the next comp, which is from February 1st to February 28th, I will send you a link to that comp thru Discord.


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 3, 2022)

should i do a 1x1 next comp?


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi, so I posted this: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/online-cubing-comp-january-2022.86006/#post-1466499, it is about an online cubing comp I hosted, and if you haven't joined it, pls join it.

I was looking at the responses of the form, where competitors submitted their times when I came across about 10 responses, there is someone who entered my form thru the link and instead of doing it properly I got:

Name:
your mom, your dad, joe, jeff, rickroll, no one
(That's clearly not ur name)

Time:
1hour, 2hours, 3hours, 3 days, 12 years
(Ur joking)

So stop putting random responses


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 4, 2022)

JJJAY said:


> Hi, so I posted this: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/online-cubing-comp-january-2022.86006/#post-1466499, it is about an online cubing comp I hosted, and if you haven't joined it, pls join it.
> 
> I was looking at the responses of the form, where competitors submitted their times when I came across about 10 responses, there is someone who entered my form thru the link and instead of doing it properly I got:
> 
> ...


That's honestly a beautiful troll despite me not usually approving of that type of behavior.


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 4, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That's honestly a beautiful troll despite me not usually approving of that type of behavior.


i know right, haha, but when It junks up my storage it gets annoying


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 4, 2022)

Quick suggestion for any future competitions you hold: there really isn't any reason to not mirror the WCA format by providing everyone with the full 5 scrambles.


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 4, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Quick suggestion for any future competitions you hold: there really isn't any reason to not mirror the WCA format by providing everyone with the full 5 scrambles.


thanks for suggesting, but I don't quite get what ur saying, do you mean I should do avg of 3 or avg of 5?
(I like suggestions and I like to improve, so gimme suggestions)


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 4, 2022)

JJJAY said:


> thanks for suggesting, but I don't quite get what ur saying, do you mean I should do avg of 3 or avg of 5?
> (I like suggestions and I like to improve, so gimme suggestions)



For 3x3, I would provide everyone with 5 scrambles, then get an avg. of 3 by dropping the best and worst times. Same way it is done in official wca competitions

That being said, there have been quite a few forum competitions being posted recently. Perhaps you would have better luck at getting people to participate if you came up with some unique events that are different than wca events.


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 4, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> For 3x3, I would provide everyone with 5 scrambles, then get an avg. of 3 by dropping the best and worst times. Same way it is done in official wca competitions
> 
> That being said, there have been quite a few forum competitions being posted recently. Perhaps you would have better luck at getting people to participate if you came up with some unique events that are different than wca events.


im am autually thinking of 2x2 oh, 1x1 and most creative cube art award

hi, i added 2 OH to the next comp

is anyone here going to join my next comp


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi there. I want to join this competition. Just one thing, will it be OK if I show just my hands solving the cube in the video, or do I need to show my face as well in the video?


----------



## itai (Jan 12, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Um, where are the scrambles?


upload the videos to where?


----------



## RisingShinx (Jan 16, 2022)

JJJAY said:


> Hi, The number of WCA comps have reduced a lot and we all want comps.
> 
> It is best to take a video of your solves and upload them
> 
> ...


Hello. I just joined this website and i would like to enter. is it too late for me to compete?


----------



## JJJAY (Jan 19, 2022)

Rubuscu said:


> Hi there. I want to join this competition. Just one thing, will it be OK if I show just my hands solving the cube in the video, or do I need to show my face as well in the video?


Surre, only hands will do



CuberDawnF2L said:


> Hello. I just joined this website and i would like to enter. is it too late for me to compete?


U can join as long as it is still January 2022



itai said:


> upload the videos to where?


To the forms


----------



## JJJAY (Feb 3, 2022)

I everyone, i have announce the results (See first post) (Join the next comp here: https://forms.gle/bTxXgt1Bf5ffJHwy9 )


----------



## RisingShinx (Feb 3, 2022)

Did i have to do i video? Because my times were around 50secs and i wasnt anywhere....


----------

